# Trying to convert to raw food but won't eat



## Graeme-vicki-diesel (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to convert our 15 month Gsd to raw diet as he wasn't interested in his kibble and we also have a family member who switched their Labrador to raw and has seen the benefits first hand.

I bought some chicken leg quarters and some chicken wings and halfed them to see how diesel would go with eating these but he doesn't seem interested after 2 morning meals and 2 dinners he hasn't touched anything! I left the food out for around 30 mins each time then took away! 

Is this common for the first few days?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe he doesn't like chicken. Try some ground beef first. Or ground chicken.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Graeme-vicki-diesel (Jan 4, 2014)

Is it ok to go onto ground beef after he won't touch the chicken as I know some people say not to give up or that sends out the wrong message that he has won the battle of deciding whatever he eats?

The chicken has been left out for 3 mornings at 30-40 min a time and 3 dinner times for same time but he hasn't touched it other than pick the odd piece out his bowl and put it on the floor!


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Are you sure there is not some other medical issue at hand affecting his appetite? If he isn't interested in kibble and turning his nose up to raw, have you had a recent vet exam?


----------



## Graeme-vicki-diesel (Jan 4, 2014)

I put out some minced beef this mornign along with some sardines and he finished the lot no problem at all, I will do that for a few days a week or so then tr and introduce more variety.

Anyone any good RMB ideas that isn't chicken that I could try?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo is picky about that stuff too. I have started packaging the chicken with other things he likes and then he eats it. Or even waiting until after he's worked up an appetite. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Graeme-vicki-diesel said:


> I put out some minced beef this mornign along with some sardines and he finished the lot no problem at all, I will do that for a few days a week or so then tr and introduce more variety.
> 
> Anyone any good RMB ideas that isn't chicken that I could try?


Try beef ribs, beef neck, ox tails and/or lamb neck if they aren't to expensive where you live. It is what I uses for RMB.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Also turkey and rabbit are options.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When I first started feeding Hondo raw leg / leg quarters he wouldn't touch it. It looked as though he didn't like the texture of if. He acted as though he was throughly disgusted. 

One morning I tried feeding it frozen and he gobbled it up. I still feed raw frozen chicken legs (Hondo for over three years) to all of my dogs and haven't had a single problem. I can now feed anything raw and he'll eat it. He never misses his evening kibble either.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

We started out with ground mix and our dog loves it! However, is is slow to accept new whole pieces of food. With chicken legs he was very hesitant until he crunched it. As soon as something crunches he's all over it, drives him crazy. He also takes frozen meat better than thawed meat.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo hated chicken and was turning his nose up at turkey necks until Kia came along then he figured "I better eat it cause she will get it" Kia had a hard time converting, so we had to hold it for her. She still won't eat heart or liver, but loves the ground mix I accidentally bought. Thinking I will continue to buy the ground for her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

Another thing that can help is to *very* lightly sear something if he's not interested. Often this will enhance the smell and make it appetizing enough for them to at least try. Once they get going they'll like realize how much they like it!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Since really getting into the raw diet thing, I have noticed my female will eat everything and anything, my male is more picky. I have given them whole rabbits (guts and all) cow heart, chicken carcass, pancreas, tribe, kangaroo tails, goats necks, sheep necks and my male has turned his nose up on quite a few, he eventually eats though but I'm sure it is only because Lola is eating hers and he doesn't want her to have his.

It is a bit expensive but you could try already made raw such as BARF patties (although they do sell in 1kg and 3kg bags now) Dogs seem to like and it is a complete meal - bones, organs, muscle and vegies.


----------

